# deer jerky



## spartansfan42 (Nov 2, 2007)

anyone have any good deer jerky reicipes. my dad makes some now but i have had better and was wondering what you guys do


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've tried mix at home recipes and the best is still Hi-Mountain Original.Tastes like store bought,if that's what you are looking for.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

high mtn is great i use alot of it. another kind i found that is really good is the shorelunch garlic and cracked pepper. that is the 1st stuff eaten every yr. hi mtn i like the mesquite chipolte(sp). I have found that if you use the recipe on the box with both kinds it is not enough seasoning. i tend to use the correct amount of cure and then fill the spice shaker to the brim with seasoning and use the whole thing on roughly 3 lbs of meat. i think i works great.


----------

